# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  MRTKEY Update Vivo Unlock Tool V1.3 (2019/1/17)

## mohamed73

MRTKEY Update Vivo Unlock Tool 1.3     
News !!!!
________________
Fix VIVO X23 Unlock Fail bugs
and VIVO X23 have 3 Version
IN MRT Key
X23 HS E= PD1816E
X23 HS A= PD1816A
X23=PD1809 
Download link : 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
-----------------------------
Because We  are  Fast !!!!
-----------------------------   
Success Report !  
Mega link : 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Google drive  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Fannan1

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي*

----------

